# Dish, Please train your CSR's (622 ordeal)



## bthessel (Oct 26, 2004)

It has taken me almost an hour to order the 622, it seemed to be going well until she went to change my package to the HD gold package. She saw that I will need a dish 1000 and wanted to charge me $50 for it. I refused and said that the dish should be included in the install. She said no, I asked to speak to a supervisor, she said no. I then said fine, I want to cancel everything, she said she couldn't do that since she had already charged me the $299.98. I again said I wanted to cancel. She put me on hold. After about 5 minutes she came back and said there would be no charge for the dish. She then began to add my package again. I said HD gold was what I wanted, she asked me to hold. Came back and said that she had added the HD platinum as requested. I said no I wanted the gold, she was confused. I know we had both said gold at least 10 times during the conversation, never mentioning platinum. After a few more holds she came back and said it was all straight and have a nice day. 

I kept my cool and it seemed to get done but I will call back tomorrow and make sure everything is right.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

I had the same expierence, I wanted the HD top package kept getting the gold untill I told him I wanted the most expensive package. THIS IS DISH MANAGEMENT FAULT AS DISH DID NOT SPEND THE TIME TO TRAIN THE CSR. I used to work for dish as a CSR and in my mind it shows dish care little for folks on the front line!!!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I would expect problems on day one... especially the folks who actually tried to call in before the crack of dawn this morning to be first in line.

Usual CSR problems considered, I am not surprised in the least that people are having difficulties today. It seems to be the norm on a regular day, much less when a whole bunch of new offerings are made available.


----------



## Virus (Sep 22, 2005)

Same problem here. I called 2 times yesterday and 2 times today. I had serious problems with communications and all 4 CSR's had problems understanding english. Everyone needs a job and I'm all for it, but you don't put someone on the phone that doesn't speak fluent english. I ordered the 622. How do I know which dish they will send?


----------



## knealy (Jul 6, 2002)

I called at about 3AM last night and the CSR had never heard of the 622. She told me that everything was down until 5AM. I suggested she use the intervening hours to bone up on the 211 and 622, as she was about to be inundated with questions on it. Hope she took my advice.


----------



## bthessel (Oct 26, 2004)

I waited till this evening to order hoping that the CSR's would be up to speed after getting hammered all day with questions but no luck. Every thing I said was followed by a "Please hold". I think someone else must have been telling her how to do each part.

I don't believe her name was really "Angel" either. . 

Dish should take a que from Microsoft, I deal with their tech support in India about once a week and they usually speak pretty good English and give real names.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

I really think that you need to cut these CSR's some slack, I am sure they got *way* more than the normal call load today and probably will for a few more days..

And unfortunately, nothing seems to be straight forward when upgrading because of all the different packages and recievers that are still out there..

It must be a nightmare, even for the best CSR's to handle each customer's demands, specially those of us with expectations based on what we read here of CSR's that may not always know everything they need to know or some may expect they are always going to get managed poorly and treat the CSR like a moron from the get go..


----------



## bthessel (Oct 26, 2004)

normang said:


> I really think that you need to cut these CSR's some slack, I am sure they got *way* more than the normal call load today and probably will for a few more days..
> 
> And unfortunately, nothing seems to be straight forward when upgrading because of all the different packages and recievers that are still out there..
> 
> It must be a nightmare, even for the best CSR's to handle each customer's demands, specially those of us with expectations based on what we read here of CSR's that may not always know everything they need to know or some may expect they are always going to get managed poorly and treat the CSR like a moron from the get go..


I'm not really blaming the CSR's, I blame Dish. If their call center software was scripted and layed out correctly they would not have had a problem. Dish would have known for weeks that they would have a lot of calls for the 622. Why not add a special prompt in the menu when you call them to route to a specific well trained group if you would like a to order a 622? They can add a prompt for you to order a special pay-per-view but to upgrade your equipment you have to just guess which of the options most closely fits what you want. Heck I would have rather went through a series of menus to narrow it down for them.


----------



## bills (Nov 7, 2002)

bthessel said:


> I'm not really blaming the CSR's, I blame Dish. If their call center software was scripted and layed out correctly they would not have had a problem. Dish would have known for weeks that they would have a lot of calls for the 622. Why not add a special prompt in the menu when you call them to route to a specific well trained group if you would like a to order a 622? They can add a prompt for you to order a special pay-per-view but to upgrade your equipment you have to just guess which of the options most closely fits what you want. Heck I would have rather went through a series of menus to narrow it down for them.


most of these people are not in the united states, they are in india, that is called out sourcing.


----------

